# How can I squat without being killed, raped, murdered, or arrested?



## Daman45

Hi, I am looking for a adventure.
I am keeping my needs to transpiration, food, and shelter. Transportation is hitchhiking, rideshare, or public transient. Food supermarket, cooking, or leftovers from restaurant. But the thing that bugs me the most is shelter.
I am planning to use friends, Airbnb, and couchsurfing. However, in case of EMERGENCIES I also want to know how to squat. I am smart enough to know there are some fucked up people out there so I need advice. 
Thank you.


----------



## Archon Haz

Im totally new to Vagabonding, but the way I see it. During the day you get to a cit, you wal to the outskirts and find a secluded place thats VERY not visible. Crash there at night, making sure you are not followed


----------



## THE REAL SCAVENGER

get a tent or a tarp, find woods and sleep in the woods on the outskirts of town or someplace that looks vacant


----------



## angerisagift

THE REAL SCAVENGER said:


> get a tent or a tarp, find woods and sleep in the woods on the outskirts of town or someplace that looks vacant


what he said


----------



## angerisagift

cover yrself in pigs blood and wear a t-shirt "that says i AIDS" #protip


----------



## Hillbilly Castro

Bicycle forever in all contexts. Bikes are safety city.


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer

Yeah. Pretty much what folks just told you. My general philosophy is to follow the homebums, then go another mile or more further than they are willing to each night. This keeps you away from the sketch and the only other campers on these fringes are also seeking peace/space and mind their own.

Sometimes, you have to opt for a park in the city--way better than concrete--and maybe not have any cover. In this case, pack out just before dawn and you'll usually be fine. Don't leave a fucking mess behind.

If you get a tarp, choose one that's dark brown, dark green.


----------



## WanderLost Radical

Ive been on the road for a year now, and Ive never been to a squat. If you ask me, squats are for homebums. All yoi need is a nice little grove (or a single tree, really) big enough to hide you from the public (the cops) and where you think someone wont randomly wander.


----------



## Tude

Cool - looks like you have some decent responses here - but also do some reading up in the prep and lifestyle sub-forums as well. And Dude - stay safe!!! Keep us upraised as to where ya are and what yer doing too.


----------



## fruit is bad for you

Go to bed late, wake up early.


----------



## Desert

Hammock and a tarp have always worked for me. Homebums tend to attract negative attention so I try to stay away. Anywhere outside of city limits and you will most likely be left alone.


----------



## THE REAL SCAVENGER

also...i have slept on top of buildings...like restaurants or gas stations. pretty safe if you can get up there without anyone knowing and you want to stay in town


----------



## Grubblin

Tarp, sleeping bag, and hammock - all of them earth tones, nothing shiny if you can help it. Set up in cover under shade to reduce sun reflection off of the camp if you oversleep.. A lot depends on the climate of where you are - you may want to get a tent if its cold. Usually can get the tent and bag at an army surplus pretty cheap. Scout out your spot in the daylight so that you can get there in the dark WITHOUT using a flashlight. Go back to your spot after dark (as late as possible), leave as early as possible (before dawn). Good luck!

Me talk good, done now!


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer

@Daman45 

Way to ask for what you need. We're all figuring this shit out as it goes, too. There's no blueprint to this. If there were, we wouldn't find each other this way. 

There you have it. Welcome. You're good, yo. Teach us what you know now.


----------



## atlastalias

WanderLost Radical said:


> Ive been on the road for a year now, and Ive never been to a squat. If you ask me, squats are for homebums. All yoi need is a nice little grove (or a single tree, really) big enough to hide you from the public (the cops) and where you think someone wont randomly wander.


Squats are not for hum bums, wow dude. I travel full time and frequently opt for abandoned houses. Then again, I stick to the east where there's a lot of em


----------



## atlastalias

I've said this before, just when you get to a new city, look at Google maps, see where the woods are, and take a city bus or walk there.


----------



## atlastalias

Grubblin said:


> Tarp, sleeping bag, and hammock - all of them earth tones, nothing shiny if you can help it. Set up in cover under shade to reduce sun reflection off of the camp if you oversleep.. A lot depends on the climate of where you are - you may want to get a tent if its cold. Usually can get the tent and bag at an army surplus pretty cheap. Scout out your spot in the daylight so that you can get there in the dark WITHOUT using a flashlight. Go back to your spot after dark (as late as possible), leave as early as possible (before dawn). Good luck!
> 
> Me talk good, done now!


Screw that, go there right when the sun sets.


----------



## atlastalias

Daman45 said:


> Hi, I am looking for a adventure.
> I am keeping my needs to transpiration, food, and shelter. Transportation is hitchhiking, rideshare, or public transient. Food supermarket, cooking, or leftovers from restaurant. But the thing that bugs me the most is shelter.
> I am planning to use friends, Airbnb, and couchsurfing. However, in case of EMERGENCIES I also want to know how to squat. I am smart enough to know there are some fucked up people out there so I need advice.
> Thank you.


Just get into an abandoned building and sleep there. Check for evidence of other people like receipts, or soda/ beer, see if it fizzles when shaken a little that will tell you if anybody's been there.


----------



## atlastalias

THE REAL SCAVENGER said:


> also...i have slept on top of buildings...like restaurants or gas stations. pretty safe if you can get up there without anyone knowing and you want to stay in town


That's old school.


----------



## WanderLost Radical

atlastalias said:


> Squats are not for hum bums, wow dude. I travel full time and frequently opt for abandoned houses. Then again, I stick to the east where there's a lot of em



In my book, thats not squatting. That's just sleeping in abandoned houses. If you ask me, a squat is a communal living in order to reclaim a bank-owned building. 

And even with abandonned buildings... except if it rains, I think the risk of breaking in a building everytime you get to a new city is just not worth it, considering the amount of great forest hide-outs, and the fact that every abandonned house ive been in smelled like mold (which is terrible for you). 

Maybe im doing it wrong, but thats my experience so far


----------



## atlastalias

WanderLost Radical said:


> In my book, thats not squatting. That's just sleeping in abandoned houses. If you ask me, a squat is a communal living in order to reclaim a bank-owned building.
> 
> And even with abandonned buildings... except if it rains, I think the risk of breaking in a building everytime you get to a new city is just not worth it, considering the amount of great forest hide-outs, and the fact that every abandonned house ive been in smelled like mold (which is terrible for you).
> 
> Maybe im doing it wrong, but thats my experience so far


Well really, squatting is squatting, whether you stay there for a night or forever. If there's no owner, that equates nobody to press charges. Yes, mold can be an issue, look I agree, I angle for woods too, but if I know it's going to rain, I generally try and squat. Also, I'm the one stupid train hopper that carries a tent, not a tarp.


----------



## djskum

Daman45 said:


> Hi, I am looking for a adventure.
> I am keeping my needs to transpiration, food, and shelter. Transportation is hitchhiking, rideshare, or public transient. Food supermarket, cooking, or leftovers from restaurant. But the thing that bugs me the most is shelter.
> I am planning to use friends, Airbnb, and couchsurfing. However, in case of EMERGENCIES I also want to know how to squat. I am smart enough to know there are some fucked up people out there so I need advice.
> Thank you.


I my self like to stay by my self because you don't have to worry about some wingnut jackin your shit! Also look for spots where there is less traffic and roof tops are the best, no one looks up.keep everything in your pack next to you and don't show the world what you own. What they don't see they won't want. That goes double if you are in a house with someone you don't know.


----------



## xpolx

Most things work if your stealthy I usually windup on the outskirts of place's but I've squatted longterm and Short term you'll find your rhythm as you go


----------



## Grubblin

I agree, youll find your rhythm and what works best for you over time. Id avoid sleeping near anyone you dont completely trust and trust no one until the rhythm is yours.


----------

